# Sending EUR back to UK



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I need to send some EUROS back to the UK to pay off a small loan, if I send through my Bank account in Cyprus the fees are so expensive (both ends) it will cost too much to be viable.

As I am only send 300 does anyone know the best method and costs please?

Appreciate your help


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have never used it but there are websites like www.xoom.com that you could use. Probably cheaper for costs but perhaps not so good exchange rate.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

James3214 said:


> I have never used it but there are websites like www.xoom.com that you could use. Probably cheaper for costs but perhaps not so good exchange rate.


Excelent, thank you James


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

*paypal*



Sunshine1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to send some EUROS back to the UK to pay off a small loan, if I send through my Bank account in Cyprus the fees are so expensive (both ends) it will cost too much to be viable.
> 
> ...



Hello sunshine.

I use Payapl to send money to my sons now and then, they do not charge any fee as long as it is not for any goods. Have a look at there site and it would be easier for you to find what you need.
I have used Paypal for aprox 5 Years and no problems.


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi

I use Moneycorp to send money backwards and forwards with a £10 fee. Exchange rate is usually fine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to send some EUROS back to the UK to pay off a small loan, if I send through my Bank account in Cyprus the fees are so expensive (both ends) it will cost too much to be viable.
> 
> ...


How much do Bank of Cyprus Charge to trans money to a uk account!


----------

